# True bass 10s



## OldSchoolSubs (Mar 4, 2018)

Just picked up 3 true bass 10s for 100 bucks. Can't find specs anywhere. I've had the 8s before. Anyone ever had the 10s? What's the specs and how did they perform and was 100 a good price?


----------

